# Hello all



## Copperpot (Oct 19, 2008)

Little bit about me, i'm 22 from South London & own a MK2 MR2, i'm looking at TT's for my next car so will be asking loadsa 
questions. 

Bye


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes,hello and welcome.
cheers
jon


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  You could join the TTOC to keep you going untill you find a TT www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

